# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Σωστή εταιρεία

## cowboysxaris

Φίλοι έχω την επιλογή απο το πετ που προμηθευομαι σπόρους και αυγοτροφη, ανάμεσα στης εταιρίες Primus,dolce forno, και manitoba, ειναι οκ να τις προτιμώ;; Και ποια;;

----------


## οδυσσέας

Χαρη το ψαχνεις λαθος. καμια εταιρια δεν εχει ολα της τα προϊοντα ''τέλεια''. καλυτερα να μας πεις για το τι προϊοντα ψαχνεις-θες και αναλογα τα οικονομικα σου να σου πουν τα παιδια. 
απο ποια περιοχη εισαι?

----------


## cowboysxaris

Σπορους, και αυγοτροφη, είπα ότι έχω αυτές τις επιλογές λόγω ότι πάω σε ένα πετ σοπ το οποίο με βολεύει εώς τωρα, και εχει αυτές τις εταιριες, είμαι απο τον ευοσμο Θεσσαλονίκης

----------


## koukoulis

Έχε το νου σου να μην πάρεις χύμα τροφή, αλλά ούτε από τσουβάλι που είναι ήδη ανοιγμένο, γιατί έχουν επιμολύνσεις.

----------


## panos70

Φιλε ειναι απο τις καλυτερες ,με αυτες εισαι μια χαρα

----------


## cowboysxaris

Χύμα με αυτά που έχω ακούσει δεν ξανά περνώ έτσι Κ αλλιος, εγω όμως όταν τις περνώ της ανοίγω και τις βάζω σε ένα μπολ με καπακι..

----------


## orion

manitoba τη χρησιμοποιώ και είμαι ευχαριστημένος χωρίς προβλήματα

----------


## cowboysxaris

Απο Manitoba εχει, Manitoba intigena, και Manitoba miscugl garduelidi, έτσι λένε πάνω, πια διάφορα και πια επιλέγω;;

----------


## δημητρα

παρε μανιτομπα για καναρινια και εισαι οκ, αν θες το καλυτερο μανιτομπα τ3 πλατινουμ.

----------


## cowboysxaris

Δημήτρη έτσι την ζητάω μαλιτομβα τ3;; Η οποία λογικά δεν ειναι μια απο τις 2 που ανέφερα..

----------


## cowboysxaris

Και αυγοτροφη πάλι μαλιτομβα;;

----------


## δημητρα

την ζητας *μανιτομπα τ3 πλατινουμ, με περιλλα,*αυγοτροφη αν εχει μανιτομπα παρε αν οχι και της dolce ειναι καλη, αλλα σαν το αυγο και τις συνταγες αυγοτροφης που υπαρχουν εδω μεσα δεν θα ειναι.

----------


## jk21

*jabaeggfood  

η καλυτερη μαρκα !


Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)**Εύκολη αυγοτροφή, για πουλιά που έχουν συνηθίσει τις έτοιμες*

----------


## cowboysxaris

Τελικά μαλιτομβα η 25 κιλό τσουβάλι, η αλλιος απο ένα ανοιχτό τσουβάλι της ίδιας μάρκας όσο θέλεις δλδ χύμα.. :sad:  επισεις μου είπε ότι αυτή η τ3 δεν ειναι για καναρινια μαλινουα, και ληπει το ρουψεν..

----------


## jk21

τωρα τι να καθομαι να του γραφω του ανθρωπου να τον μπλεξω ... (αυτα τα λεω στους αλλους )

λοιπον  Χαρη πες του πετσοπα ποτε εδωσε ο ιδιος τελευταια φορα σε μαλινουα τροφη χωρις ρουπσεν και δεν του κελαηδησε σωστα ή ποτε το κανανε αυτο οργανωμενα εκτροφεις και ειδανε οτι υπαρχει προβλημα ....

δεν εχει τιποτα το ρουπσεν απο τους αλλους λιπαρους σπορους που να βοηθα στο τραγουδι περισσοτερο .αν σου πει εχει ,αν σου το στηριξει και σε μια συγκεκριμενη ουσια του ρουπσεν οφειλεται αυτο 

αντιθετα το ρουπσεν και οι συγγενικοι του σποροι (ειδικα το μαυρο ) ειναι φουλ σε ερουκικο οξυ ,ενα λιπαρο οξυ που δεν ειναι καθολου υγιεινο και σε γλυκοζιτες 

εχει συζητηθει πολλες φορες το θεμα 

*Μείγματα Σπόρων για Καναρίνια*
*Λουτείνη φυσικές πηγές - ρούπσεν ένας αμφιλεγόμενος σπόρος*

----------


## cowboysxaris

Οχι όχι Δημήτρη δεν μου είπε κάτι, απλά μου είπε ότι αυτή η συγκεκριμενη δεν εχει ρουψεν, και δεν το συνίσταται στα μαλινουα, δεν ανέφερε στο κελαηδημα.. Αν και έχω διάβαση τόσα πολλά απο εδώ, που δεν με πείθουν σχεδόν για τπτ, προτιμώ να ακούσω τον Δημήτρη που δεν εχει κανένα κέρδος παρά μόνο (χάσιμο). Επισεις σκοπεύω μετά το σημερινό να αλλάξω και αυτό το πετ σοπ, και ας με εξυπηρετούσε ως εχθές, σήμερα ήταν πολύ αντί κοινοτικός, πολύ έξυπνος Κ καθόλου εξυπηρετικος, μάλλον δεν τον αρέσει τα 6 ευρώ που περνει σχεδόν κάθε εβδομάδα απο εμένα.. Οπότε και εγω τον χαιρετώ και τα δίνω αλλου..

----------


## jk21

εννοεις; τι διαφορετικο συζητησατε απο αλλη φορα και εγινε αντικοινωνικος ; που η διαφωνια σας; για να σε ρωταω νομιζω θα εχει ενδιαφερον να μαθουμε !

----------


## οδυσσέας

Χαρη καταλαβες τωρα οτι πρεπει να μαθεις εσυ τι ειναι σωστο να δινεις στα πουλια σου και οχι ποιες εταιριες ειναι σωστές? 
αν και ο Δημητρης τα εχει ξαναπει, ζητα απο το Δημητρη να σου πει τι μειγμα σπορων θα φτιαξεις εσυ για τα δικα σου πουλια.
οσο για αυγοτροφη...χρειαζεται μονο αν δεν μπορεις να δωσεις αυγο βραστο.

----------


## cowboysxaris

Οχι έδειξε νοχελικοτητα προς την εξυπηρέτηση σαν να μην ειναι αρκετά που του ακουμπάω συνεχώς,2 έδειχνε να μου λέει ψέματα στο θα φέρω το ένα το άλλο γιατί πέρασαν 3 βδομάδες και τίποτα, και γενικότερα απάθεια, και επειδή πως να το κάνουμε και εγω εμπορεύομαι και τα ξερω αυτά δεν θέλω να αφήνω λεφτά σε τέτοια άτομα.. Εχει χάρη που δεν βρήκα ακόμη κάτι καλό εξειδικευμένο σε πουλια Κ κοντινό.. Αλλα που θα παει, Οδυσσέας εγω επειδή έτσι είχα δει στο φίλο μου, το ένα μπολ το έχω συνέχεια Κ καθημερινά αυγοτροφη.. Επισεις αφού περνω που περνω τροφές απο έξω.. Ρώτησα πια ειναι πιο θετική..και δοκιμασμένη, γιατί η αλήθεια ειναι πως προς το παρόν δεν κάθομαι να κανω ούτε μιχ σπόρων μόνος ούτε αυγοτροφη.. Για 3 πουλακια

----------


## koukoulis

Στην πραγματικότητα, αν υποθέσουμε ότι αγοράζεις 25 κιλό τροφής, για 3 καναρίνια, δε φοβάσαι για επιμόλυνση κατά το διάστημα που θα χρειαστεί έως την κατανάλωσή της;

----------


## cowboysxaris

Βασικά δεν αγοράζω σίγουρα 25 κιλό επειδή αυτός δεν εχει μικρότερη για διάφορους λογους

----------


## cowboysxaris

Τελικός 2 κιλά cardigan χύμα, ελπίζω να ειναι καλη

----------


## jk21

vadigran μαλλον ...

καποια απο αυτες που ακολουθουν .βγαλε μια χουφτα φωτο να σου πω ποια ειναι και την γνωμη μου .Παντως δεν ειναι θετικη για το οτι ειναι χυμα ,εκτος αν ηταν σε σακκι που κρατουσε κλειστο και οχι εκτεθειμενο 


*VADIGRAN ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙ FOUR SEASONS
Κεχρί Καναδά, Ρούπσεν, Αποφλοιωμένη Βρώμη, Ελαιοκράμβη, Λιναρόσπορος, Καναβούρι

VADIGRAN ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗΣ και ΧΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ
ΣΥΣΤΑΤΙΚΑ:- Κεχρί Καναδά, Νίζερ, Σπόροι Υγείας (9σπόροι), Αποφλοιωμένη Βρώμη, Καναβούρι, Λιναρόσπορος, Ραδικόσπορος (κιχώριον), Γρασίδι

VADIGRAN Premium
Κεχρί - Ρούπσεν - Αποφλοιωμένη βρώμη - Μπισκότο φρούτων - Αμυλώδες πλάντεν - Νίζερ - Καναβούρι - Ελαιοκράμβη -Λινάρι - 9 Σπόροι Υγείας


*

----------


## cowboysxaris

Δημήτρη δυστιχος το sid δεν επιτρεπει την συσταση κάποιου pet. Εγω σε μια μεγάλη προσπαθεια που έκανα σε δυτικές συνοικίες και κέντρο Θεσσαλονίκης ( περιοχές μου ) δεν βρήκα π.χ. πεντοκηλες επώνυμες τροφές και γενικότερα αν μπορω να αξιολόγησω τα pet shops ( σε ποιότητα, ποικιλία, ανθρωπιά ) λειαν επιοικος Δ´. Πραγματικά να έχεις να διαθέσεις χρήματα και να μην θες να τα δώσεις...

----------


## jk21

το sid ; εννοεις οι κανονες του φορουμ;  ονοματα απο μαρκες δεν απαγορευουμε και ακομη περισσοτερο να μας βαλεις μια φωτο με το μιγμα .αν βεβαια δεν σου χρειαζεται να σου πω ποιο μιγμα ειναι δεν πειραζει

----------


## cowboysxaris

Site Εννοούσα να μου πει κάποιο πετ αλλα..

----------


## alex1974

Καλημερα , θελω να ρωτησω 1-2 πραγματα !
Εγω σαν τροφη σε σπορους χρησιμοποιω την Versele-Laga  Canaries Prestige Premium σε ολα τα καναρινια μου και σε ολες τις "εποχες" . Δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλη τροφη αλλα βλεπω οτι τους αρεσει παρα πολυ ! Ειναι ομως αρκετα ακριβη και χρειαζομαι δυο συσκευασιες καθε μηνα περιπου....( μεχρι....τωρα ) !!! 
Διαβαζω οτι οι χυμα σποροι κριβουν αρκετους κινδυνους και οτι πρεπει να τους αποφευγουμε !
Αλλα απο την αλλη διαβαζω τις "μιξεις" με σπορους που φτιαχνεται για τα πουλια σας και θελω να ρωτησω , αυτοι οι σποροι δεν ειναι χυμα ?
Και αν ειναι χυμα , δεν εχουν φοβο να ειναι "ακαταλληλοι" και αυτοι ?
Γιατι σε διαφορα pet-shop που σταματαω ( πολλες φορες για να συγκρινω τις τιμες....! ) βλεπω σακους χυμα ( μαλλον επωνυμους...) και δεν ξερω τι να κανω....?

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω για τους αλλους ,αλλα τα μιγματα μου τα φτιαχνω με σπορους οι οποιοι ειτε ειναι επωνυμοι σε συσκευασιες οι οποιες δεν μενουν εκτεθειμενες (και το μαγαζι εχει γρηγορη παραλληλα καταναλωση ) ,ειτε ειναι ανωνυμοι ( εσωτερικης προελευσης ) αλλα και καλη εικονα εχουν (ελλειψη σοβαρης σκονης κλπ ) και εχω δοκιμασει τη βλαστικη τους ικανοτητα 
πχ προσφατα γιατι τελευταια δεν ημουν ικανοποιημενος απο την καθαροτητα των σπορων εκει που ψωνιζα ,καποιους τους πηρα απο καπου αλλου

----------


## alex1974

Οπότε τι....γίνεται ! Τι μπορει να κάνει κάποιος αν δεν γνωρίζει την ποιότητα των χύμα σπόρων . Ούτε θα μπορει να φτιάχνει μόνος του "μιγματα" και αναγκαστηκα θα πρέπει μα αγοράζει μόνο συσκευασμένα προϊόντα ;

----------


## jk21

οποιος δεν μπορει να καταλαβει ,τοτε ναι αγοραζει καποιο ετοιμο .μπορει να φτιαχνουμε δικα μας μιγματα ,αλλα θα εχεις δει οτι εχουμε και ολα που κυκλοφορουν στο εμποριο (το πιθανοτερο εκτος αν δεν εχει πεσει κατι στην αντιληψη μας ) 

*Μείγματα Σπόρων για Καναρίνια*εκει θα βρεις και σχολιασμους για το πως θα επιλεξεις κατι καλο , αντικειμενικα ή εστω υποκειμενικα για καποιους

----------


## alex1974

Ναι το εχω διαβαση αυτο Δημητρη αλλα επειδη δεν εχω καποιον "δικο" μου  pet-shop  που να εμπιστευομαι απολυτα για τους σπορους δεν μπορω ( δυστυχως) να μπω σε αυτη την διαδικασια ! Δυστυχως...

----------


## jk21

Ποσα πουλια εχεις (δηλαδη ποση ποσοτητα μιγματος θα εφτιαχνες ή θα αγοραζες για μεχρι σεπτεμβρη  )  και σε πια περιοχη μενεις της αθηνας ;

----------


## alex1974

> Ποσα πουλια εχεις (δηλαδη ποση ποσοτητα μιγματος θα εφτιαχνες ή θα αγοραζες για μεχρι σεπτεμβρη  )  και σε πια περιοχη μενεις της αθηνας ;


Εχω 9 πουλια και ειμαι σε συνεχεια αναπαραγωγης , δεν μπορω να υπολογισω  ακομα γιατι δεν ξερω ποσα πουλακια θα κανω ! Ουτε ειχα ποτε στο  παρελθον ποτε εμπειρια απο τοσα πουλια και σε τετοιο βαθμο "ψαξιματος"  !!!! Πιο παλια δεν ημουν τοσο πολυ "προσεχτικος" ειναι η αληθεια ουτε το  εψαχνα τοσο μα τοσο πολυ , δεν ξερω οποτε ποσα κιλα ! Μεχρι τωρα θελω  περιπου ( νομιζω.....) 2-3 κιλα , δηλαδη 12-18 ευρω μονο για τους  σπορους ! Μπορει να ειναι πολυ λιγα για καποιους που εχουν περισσοτερα  πουλια αλλα για εμενα ειναι κατι....καινουργιο ! Μενω Καλλιθεα

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

6€ το κιλο σου κοστιζει;;;
Αν φτιαξεις μειγμα θα δου κοστισει 2,5€ το κιλο...

----------


## alex1974

Σημερα πηρα 6,75 !! Σιγουρα παιζει ρολο και η τιμη αλλα και η ποιοτητα των χυμα σπορων....

----------

